# Pen vise.



## jxdubbs (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi,
I'm looking for the best pen blank vise. After a couple hours surfing the net I found the turners warehouse pen blank vise. It seems the most solid. I've seen a couple that giggles and wiggles around enough to make the blank junk. If any of you guys have a good or bad experience with one please let me know. I also have looked at jigs, but I don't want to go that route. I'd rather buy one. So let's hear for you. Also I added a pic of the T.W. vise.
Thank you.








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 2, 2018)

Get a 2 pieces of 12x12 3/4" thick plywood. Mark the center point on both, get a bolt that matches the threads on your lathe chuck. For this explanation, I will use 1-8TPI threads on the chuck. In the center of one of the pieces of plywood, drill a 1" hole, in the center of the other piece drill a 2" hole. 

Glue the 2 pieces together, and use some 1 1/4" long screws to hold it together. When the glue dries. stick a 1-8TPI bolt about 2" long in the 2" hole so that it comes out of the 1" hole and screw your chuck down on the bolt. 

Your chuck is now ready to mount on the drill press table. To line the chuck up, mark the center of a blank and insert in the chuck. With a drill bit in the drill chuck, you can center the chuck and clamp the plywood in place. 

The bolt you use should be below the holding part of the lathe chuck, if too long grind or cut it shorter. You want your blank to sit I the bottom of the chuck, like it does on the lathe. The best chucks to use are the tommy bar kind, the cross handle on the keyed chuck can get on the way. Too solve that, make your plywood stand taller. I also suggest using a good grade of plywood, not the roof decking stuff.

This video will sort of help explain the process. https://youtu.be/2_JjJ0-mStY


----------



## magpens (Oct 2, 2018)

Have you tried turning between centers on your lathe ?

I tried a number of vises like you show. . Turning between centers is much better than any of them, in my opinion.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 3, 2018)

That is the one I use, and have tried several.  This one is the best I've had so far, and likely the last I will need!


----------



## TonyL (Oct 3, 2018)

I have the one that Paul (something)from NC used to or perhaps still makes. Don't know if it is the best, but it is well-made. The one from TWH looks nice.


----------



## StanBrown (Oct 3, 2018)

I have not tried this one but I know a number of our members do use it.  I have the Rockler clamp.  Took a bit of doing to get it set up but it now works very well.


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 3, 2018)

As I described above.  https://youtu.be/qCYsXHdzxY8





Using your lathe chuck, an appropriate sized bolt and some scrap plywood, you will have a self centering chuck for your drill press for an additional $1 cost.  Or be a big spender and buy another chuck just for this purpose.

If you have access to a metal lathe, the indexing feature in the video is another little toy to build.  Trust me you will love the things you can do with it.


----------



## socdad (Oct 3, 2018)

TonyL said:


> I have the one that Paul (something)from NC used to or perhaps still makes. Don't know if it is the best, but it is well-made. The one from TWH looks nice.



Tony might be thinking of 'Paul in OK' Paul Huffman. I have one of his it have used it for many years ...


----------



## TonyL (Oct 3, 2018)

Yes. That is it. Thank you.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 3, 2018)

I just bought a rockler myself. Hopefully it will work out ok.


----------



## socdad (Oct 4, 2018)

I’m not sure where you can find a Huffman vise, Paul in OKC is still active on IPA. In terms of quality the Huffman vise is often copied, seldom equaled (in my opinion). PSI and Peachtree Woodworking have offered a knock off version …


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 4, 2018)

That is a copy of mine. I haven't made any in a while. I do see his once in a while. If he copied it exactly, which it appears to be, it should be a good vise. Maybe I need to start up again   The guy actually called me a few years ago to discuss his selling a 'similar' vise as mine and if I had any problem with that..........


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 4, 2018)

Paul in OKC said:


> That is a copy of mine. I haven't made any in a while. I do see his once in a while. If he copied it exactly, which it appears to be, it should be a good vise. Maybe I need to start up again   The guy actually called me a few years ago to discuss his selling a 'similar' vise as mine and if I had any problem with that..........


I saw a couple pics of yours. They look really nice. I think the best I've seen.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Magicbob (Oct 5, 2018)

I carry the Tim Geist made vice, it is the best I have ever seen.
T. Shadow & Co. LLC


----------



## Paul in OKC (Oct 5, 2018)

Magicbob said:


> I carry the Tim Geist made vice, it is the best I have ever seen.
> T. Shadow & Co. LLC



I look at it like they say, imitation is one of the greatest forms of flattery . Since he apparently is a machinist, I am sure it is a good copy.


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought a rockler also. At first the top would wobble a little. That was until I found out it has 4 small allen set screws to tighten and stop that. Works great now.


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 9, 2018)

Magicbob said:


> I carry the Tim Geist made vice, it is the best I have ever seen.
> T. Shadow & Co. LLC


Could you show a couple more pics? And anything you could tell me about it?  How easy is it to have a piece of sacrificial wood underneath?  Best to still already cut or the whole pen blank?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 9, 2018)

So what is the drill method for pen blanks? 

Drill press, on the lathe, do u use speacial bits?

Idk I again blew up three more blanks in a row. (All ACRYLIC) I'm losing faith in myself. Is what I'm doing wrong its its obviously something tht I'm doing wrong.[emoji47][emoji1785][emoji2961][emoji35][emoji2959][emoji2962]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## magpens (Oct 9, 2018)

Drilling pen blanks on the lathe is better than any other method.

I like to round the blanks fairly accurately before the drilling.

No special bits ... I just use high speed steel machinist's bits of the "Jobber" length (standard). . "Stubby" length is actually better for starting the hole (first inch).


----------



## Bill in Buena Park (Oct 9, 2018)

> Idk I again blew up three more blanks in a row. (All ACRYLIC) I'm losing faith in myself. Is what I'm doing wrong its its obviously something tht I'm doing wrong.


 Likely less where you drill and more how you drill.  Some acrylics are more brittle than others, and require more caution. Heat and material buildup in the flutes will cause problems. Use sharp bits, drill only a little at a time so you can clear the swarf from the flutes often.  I drill ~1/4 inch (surprising how quickly the flutes will clog), then back bit out completely, clear the swarf, then advance the tailstock and repeat until the hole is complete.  I do this for some woods too - you can crack a nice wood blank from heat buildup due to clogged flutes.


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 9, 2018)

I just leveled the table on my DP, secured a machinist's vise to the table. My son made a triangle out of CRS to make sure the blank is at a right angle to the vise. Works like a charm. I'll try to remember to take a photo of the set up. I did have to put two thin washers under one edge of the vise to make sure it it level.


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 9, 2018)

jxdubbs said:


> Magicbob said:
> 
> 
> > I carry the Tim Geist made vice, it is the best I have ever seen.
> ...


Hey can you show me a couple other pics of that vise?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Magicbob (Oct 9, 2018)

I will try to get more pics tomorrow evening when I get home.

Bob





jxdubbs said:


> jxdubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Magicbob said:
> ...


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 10, 2018)

Magicbob said:


> I will try to get more pics tomorrow evening when I get home.
> 
> Bob
> 
> ...


I was told that Tim has eye problems or something not making anything for awhile I heard.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 10, 2018)

Magicbob said:


> I will try to get more pics tomorrow evening when I get home.
> 
> Bob
> 
> ...


So I'm thinking about getting the vise, sanding jig, and the the cutting jig he make. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 15, 2018)

The Turners Warehouse vise is a good piece of kit.


----------



## jxdubbs (Oct 30, 2018)

I sent out that jig today! Thank you for all the help. I'd recommend your site and tools to anyone! Top notch service! 
Think you,
James Rondeau 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bsshog40 (Oct 30, 2018)

I really like my rockler.


----------

